
Counterstrike: Murdoch, DeWolfe Announce MySpace Platform and New Privacy Controls - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/17/counterstrike-murdoch-dewolfe-annouce-myspace-platform-and-new-privacy-controls/
======
karzeem
They seem to be playing catch-up--there's nothing in this announcement that's
above and beyond what Facebook is doing.

~~~
gabrielleydon
Yeah but Myspace has a totally different demo and 2x facebooks traffic.

Anyone else here have plans for Myspace?

~~~
karzeem
Obviously MySpace is doing fine now, but time is unkind to companies that
coast. Until MySpace does something very new, they're coasting. Of course
they'll be around in 2008. I'm talking about whether they'll be around in
2015.

------
gabrielleydon
Amazing timing! I'm very excited!

